# head snowboard boots



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

*HEAD boots*



soxfan13 said:


> Looking for new boots. I was going to go burton but I tried the head premium boa boots today and liked them. Anyone have these? Do they last?


 I rode the Head boots witht he boa tech in them. i outgrew them in moved to northwave decades(which i dont like as much. they are a solid boot. they have the boa witch it amazing, also they are a really stiff boot which i personally prefer. you can get them as tight as you want with the boa in there. they defenitly last a long time. i was wearing them way after i outgrew them (about 3 sizes) and i sold them to my friend and they are still holing up great.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I just got Burton Ruler 09 boots with the BOA lacing system for xmas... Have not been out to test them but I read some great reviews.
Walking around the house they feel comfortable... Cant wait to test them for real!


----------

